# HyCoSy and 3D Aqua scan :) All 'lovely'



## The_Lau76 (Jun 13, 2013)

Update
So I went for my HyCoSy (to check tubes) and 3D Aquascan to check where my fibroid was and the news is good 
I was told


> that I have a lovely uterus (No fibroid in the cavity) and that my tubes are all fine.
> Next step is follow up consultation tomorrow to discuss our options now. Every other test has been 'normal'...
> 
> Good to know that nothing is wrong but frustrating to think that it is unexplained!!! Two years of trying and still no pregnancy
> ...


----------

